# Man Keeps 100 million cp spotlight by bed for Protection



## DavyCrockett (Aug 6, 2010)

Others keep a shotgun or pistol...this man keeps his flashlight by his bed - 

Where we live, response time from the SO could easily be over .5 hr. Even in a critical situation involving an armed an/or violent intruder 911 does not guarantee a deputy is close at hand even though such a call, if it could be made, would go to the top of the list. We could get lucky, and one COULD be right up the highway, or not. So having a firearm close at hand is obligatory and quite prudent. My SW 25-5 is my go to as it works just as well on both two and four legged varmints. I also keep a 100,000,000 candlepower rechargeable spotlight by our bed. BING, instant daylight, causing the threat to be confused, unable to focus and totally visible as I line up the dayglo sights. :candle:

Here's the whole thread... http://www.city-data.com/forum/poli...at-average-police-response-time-should-3.html


----------



## 300winmag (Aug 6, 2010)

A rechargeable 100 million cp spot light!!........ and I thought my 20 million cp was big and heavy :shakehead
Why not just get a 1 watt laser cause it's gonna do the same thing :naughty:


----------



## DavyCrockett (Aug 7, 2010)

Here ya go bad guy, take this. 100,000,000 cp

Runs for 10 seconds I guess. Wait, let me charge it up again.
You oughta get you one for your EDC, 300winMag.


----------



## bao123 (Aug 7, 2010)

Apparently, he does keep his SW25-5 within reach.

He better be wearing good sunglasses when he goes to use that spotlight, though.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 7, 2010)

Put a light on the sidearm so you don't blind yourself and don't have to carry a giant spotlight; use the free hand to carry a bullhorn.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Aug 7, 2010)

He must have meant 10 million cp.  :candle:


----------



## Illum (Aug 7, 2010)

300winmag said:


> A rechargeable 100 million cp spot light!!........ and I thought my 20 million cp was big and heavy :shakehead
> Why not just get a 1 watt laser cause it's gonna do the same thing :naughty:



an uncollimated laser isn't the same thing...you should really try out the 2MCP lights, sure the suntime sucks and it isn't at all efficient, but it's something thats not easily replaced by LED or HID [counting warm up time here]. your better off with a gun if you can point a laser that accurately



StarHalo said:


> Put a light on the sidearm so you don't blind yourself and don't have to carry a giant spotlight; use the free hand to carry a bullhorn.



lol, and do what? ah-ooo-gah! ah-ooo-gah! ah-ooo-gah!


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 7, 2010)

Illum said:


> lol, and do what? ah-ooo-gah! ah-ooo-gah! ah-ooo-gah!



That's a klaxon, this is a bullhorn:







The combination of bright light, a laser point, and a 120dB "GET DOWN ON THE GROUND, NOW" is so effective that it's what law enforcement uses..


----------



## 300winmag (Aug 7, 2010)

^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## Illum (Aug 8, 2010)

:lolsign:


----------



## DavyCrockett (Aug 8, 2010)

You all may already know this... just Bing'ed it. The spotlight at the top of the Luxor in Vegas has 42 BILLION candlepower of light. 

http://www.planet99.com/pix/7687_1.jpg


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 8, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> You all may already know this... just Bing'ed it. The spotlight at the top of the Luxor in Vegas has 42 BILLION candlepower of light.



Ever seen it in person? The beam goes so high into the sky that regardless where you view it from the ground, it appears to bend towards you; it's quite the optical illusion..


----------



## Rusty Joe (Aug 9, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> You all may already know this... just Bing'ed it. The spotlight at the top of the Luxor in Vegas has 42 BILLION candlepower of light.
> 
> http://www.planet99.com/pix/7687_1.jpg


 No way. I refuse to believe that. Gimme your source. And how would it affect a human to get hit by the beam? 

I have a hundred questions now, like how much does it cost to run per minute...etc.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 9, 2010)

Rusty Joe said:


> No way. I refuse to believe that.



Vegas is separated from the southern desert by a mountain range; if you're driving in from the south at night, before you reach the mountains, you can see the beam going vertically going straight up into the sky. You can actually see the Luxor's light _before you can see the city at all_.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 9, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> You all may already know this... just Bing'ed it. The spotlight at the top of the Luxor in Vegas has 42 BILLION candlepower of light.
> 
> http://www.planet99.com/pix/7687_1.jpg


 

They must have one heck of a problem with moths fluttering around that.


----------



## wyager (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr Bigglow said:


> They must have one heck of a problem with moths fluttering around it. :0


They probably hire some guy full time to clean the ashes, so it's no problem


----------



## DavyCrockett (Aug 9, 2010)

They mentioned the moths in the article...said it looked like it was snowing all the time, with all the dead moths constantly falling.
Yes, I'd seen it in person StarHalo, but that was before I was 'into' flashlights. 

Rusty, if a man got beamed by this baby, he would become a million men, all interspersed in a million different universes. :candle:


----------



## Larbo (Aug 9, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> They mentioned the moths in the article...said it looked like it was snowing all the time, with all the dead moths constantly falling.



:huh:


----------



## bouncer (Aug 11, 2010)

From wiki

The tip of the pyramid contains a fixed-position spotlight that points directly upward and is claimed to be the brightest beam in the world at over 42 billion candle power.[7] It is visible from anywhere in the Las Vegas valley at night, and can be seen at flight level from above Los Angeles, California, over 275 miles (440 km) away. At ground level, on clear nights, the beam could also be seen as far south as Laughlin and even as far north as Mesquite or Beatty. The beam is visible straight ahead when driving northbound on US 93 in Arizona, north of Kingman before reaching Hoover Dam. In the spring, the bright light attracts huge numbers of moths into the light beam, creating a phenomenon that has been likened to snow. Light is generated using 45 Xenon arc lamps[8] of 7 kilowatts each. When turned on, the lamps heat up to over 800 degrees Fahrenheit. The hourly cost, including lamps, electricity, and repairs, is US$51 — roughly two weeks' worth of electricity for the average American household.[9] Hotel engineers, as well as the hotel's own website also claim that the light can be observed from space. [7]


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 1, 2010)

Can You describe the intruder ? ...... 

Hell NO I was blinded by the light ..... :devil:


----------

